# First attempt at foiling



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's a picture of my first attempt at foiling a bait. It's done on a A bomb blank. It still has a few wrinkles in it that I couldn't get out and I still need to paint.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

WAY better THAN MINE GTN,,You had your work cut out for yourself,,by choosing a spherical type of lure to learn on though,,they are the hardest,,imo,, but pretty darned good first attempt !! Do some more ,,they will come to you... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Where did you get your foil. That stuff looks nice and thin. Great for round lures.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I got it at The Home Depot. It's reflectix brand it's found in the insulation aisle. It's like $2.15 for 2" x 30' roll.


----------

